# Deflasking triTHOR style



## Trithor (Oct 26, 2013)

Most important equipment for the success of THOR's method of deflasking
Beer (open of course) glass (just to bring some refinement to the process)
Flask, plastic bag, hammer (Thor's mallet of course), pot)


Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Remove rubber stopper and place upside down in bag, take sip of beer,.....


Uploaded with 
ImageShack.com

Strike a short sharp blow to the base. Glass is neatly caught by the bag, inspect the base (note there is no damage to the plants) , take a self congratulatory sip of beer and move proceedings to the kitchen sink.


Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Wash out as much agar from the roots under the softly running faucet. The force of water flow is generally enough to remove most agar, with a little encouragement from grubby fat fingers. Note the minimum of mess!


Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Pot seedlings in a compot, with the few that are 'runtish' in a separate pot. Note the juice bottle with the bottom cut off. Take another well deserved sip of beer, the process is almost complete.


Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Place plastic bottle over the 'runts' to form a mini greenhouse. Place in a well shaded position. Time expired = 7min 35 sec (one mini glass of beer) The cut bottom of the plastic bottle gets the rest of the glass of beer. This saucer of beer is placed next to the seedlings (as an offering to Mr and Mrs slug. I have found this last detail is a great help in preventing slug damage to fresh seelings)


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2013)

Nicely done, especially the THOR Hammer part


----------



## Secundino (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, those are strong seedlings, not that crappy stuff we get over here called orchidpack ... 
Best luck for the plants - now is the beginning of the most difficult time for them!
And I wish there was something so easy like beer for slugs to ged rid of mealies...


----------



## gonewild (Oct 26, 2013)

That was not the final use I expected for the beer!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 26, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Nicely done, especially the THOR Hammer part



I wanted to contrast 'Stone's' underwater deflasking with my rather simplistic method, but I could not find a realistic means of drinking the beer underwater. I was going to contrast equipment requirements, and had a whole set of scuba gear laid out. After the first trial, my sons were rolling around laughing at their 'old man' who had nearly drowned while trying to take a sip of beer underwater in prep for the deflasking process.
.... Stone, how do you keep the pool cleaner from gobbling up the seedlings, and don't they get damaged in the swimming pool filter?
I must say the whole idea of deflasking underwater is a novel, but difficult process!:rollhappy:


----------



## Dane (Oct 26, 2013)

I would love to try your method, but unfortunately i'm under-age to drink beer..lol
I'll give the deflasking method a try though 
Do you remove all the agar completely?


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2013)

Very practical and enjoyable process, Gary. However, if I sipped the beer,
I don't think I'd manage to complete the process. With such nice flasklings,
I think I just might be able to use your method. I like simple, practical ways of doing things and I keep a hammer on my potting bench at all times. That's one hellacious big
hammer!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 27, 2013)

Dane, I only remove the agar which comes away easily. Some flasks have quite firm agar and it is very difficult to remove. A soak in a dish of water can help soften the agar, but to be honest, I don't bother too much. If the agar is a bit tenacious, I plant the whole mass including agar into the com pot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 27, 2013)

Great commentary.
I only see one or two problems - using kitchen sink for plants - makes wife 
and any fine glass shards might stay in the 'U' bend of the sink.


----------



## Dido (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice I like the beer


----------



## limuhead (Oct 27, 2013)

The only thing I would change is getting rid of the flask, the hammer, the bowl, the kitchen sink, and the plastic bag. The beer is good...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2013)

Dane said:


> I would love to try your method, but unfortunately i'm under-age to drink beer..lol



How old do you have to be to drink beer there?
I'm old enough to remember the drinking age to be 17 Y.O.. Then teenagers gave away that right while still being required to sign up for selective services!?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2013)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
I like your style! and the sense of humor of STers!


----------

